# A limit of walleye and perch today!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,
Well this is the first time that I have done this. I quess I always get focused on the walleye and never bother with the perch. I met up with my friend Bernie and we headed up to Ashtabula. We got there and it was still dark and it started to rain. We decided to get some walleyes and maybe try for some perch later. The rain started to come down harder as we headed out the cut and was moving to where I wanted to go out straight North. I said lets make the run to connie down the shorline for some perch first and see if we could catch a couple of walleyes as bonus fish. Came up on the pack and anchored just north/west in 62 fow. Great marks and it was up and down with a very nice quality of fish. Bernie landed this MONSTER 14-1/2" fish right at the end. It is the biggest perch that I have seen in person. I was so excited that I stepped in the minnow bucket and almost broken my rod. What a dandy!!!!!!!













We got our 60 and headed out for walleyes at 10:30. I stopped at the 32.5 west 07 north to check the marks. Great marks with high fish at 55 feet down. The water depth was 74.5 feet. I said lets try here. Before we got the 4 rods out Bernie was "fish on" . We got that one half way in and my wire went off. Bernie's fish was 8-1/2 pounds.












Mine was 7-1/2 pounds. Before I knew it Bernie had another heavy fish on a pink squirrel worm harness / 4 oz weight / 121 back. Another 7-1/2 pounder. I am like someone pinch me and wake me up.













There was a small pocket of fish we had going. It was a small 1/2 mile run and set always picking 2 or 3 and then no marks. We just could'nt get those last two and wanted them bad!!!!!!!! I have never done the double limit. Well finally both my boards went back at the same time and I got them both in. I just sat there with a smile. We did it! We went 12 for 12 on the eyes. 











Man what a nice cooler. We had no super monster walleyes but 6 fish "o's"













Headed back to the Rod and Reel in Fairport to clean them up. We layed them up on the table. You can see 6 big ones and 6 chunkers. The are getting a nice layer of fat the eggs are starting to form.













All the fish together












One more pic of the slob perch!!!!!!! Bernie kept it for a possible mount.














Caught two fish on wire with a homemade crank,4 fish on inline hardbodies , 5 fish on pink squirrel colorado harness / 4 oz weight and one fish on a dipsey 110 back on a 1.5 setting. Speed was 1.2 to 1.3.

I saw another limit of walleyes that were caught straight out of bula in 70 fow. They had a 9 pounder in there. All their fish were caught on dipseys I was told.

I will post some pics of the baits later. I need to sit down! lol

John


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow!! thats a nice cooler of fish you guys got there, looks like you really hammered them, awesome job, and great size on the catch! maybe if im lucky and the weather coperates ill be out this wknd


----------



## capt walleye (Sep 7, 2011)

That's awesome been trying too do that for a few years


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Yup,im jealous. Good job!!


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Way to go Guys! Thanks for the great report. I thought walleye season was over, and have been hitting the perch, but I have to give it try one more day for some eyes.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

very nice i really like the pic with all the fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats a day that will never be forgotten. And super nice perch there!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I would have pulled the boat and winterized afterwards cause that's about as good as it gets! Nice goin.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Dude, I don't know how you do it. I saw that you called, sorry, I was at an 86th Birthday party for my Grandma. I must have just missed you at the rod and reel club, we cleaned our fish on that same table, just about 80 less pounds of fish in our cooler! We got some good sized perch...nothing like that 14.5" fish. We planned on trolling for some Steel afterward, but the lake was tore up by the mouth of the river. Good work on the double limit, see you tomorrow.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, what a day for sure. Nice job! Great report.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

That's fishing Erie at its best. I was stuck in Cleveland trying to get my 20th keeper perch after 4 hours.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did the minnow bucket fit or was it too large or too small? 

Thanks for a great story, darn nice pictures and a fine report.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Tigger,
wow!!! awesome job!!! given the reports or lack of lately, you deserve a medal!


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow,awesome day on the water!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Best eye report I've seen in a while! Great day on the water!


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Awesome day you had there! What is the W# for the PA line? Think it is close to the 32.5....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

great job, its real nice to see a walleye report again


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys

Mick I may be wrong on the 32.5 line. We were not that close to the PA line. I fish my old icons from previous years. I was just east of my bula numbers. I ran out to the boat real quick to get the numbers because I knew people would ask on the post. I may have inverted the numbers. I do that all the time. I will go check again later today and write them down. It could have been the 35.2 line. 

Here are some pics of the baits today. I know many of you know I like to tinker with making the baits. Sometimes it is an experiment of Frankenstein kind. LOL

Two of the fish that we caught on wire were on this bait I made a couple of weeks ago. I put some mylar wrapping paper for its side to give it that old Rebel "G" finish. I know they are feeding on those smelt.
















































I got one this inline hardbody in a salamander color. The body replaces the beads. It kinda in between a crankbait and the beads.















I got two on this same kind of body but more like a shad body. I added a belly hook. Last year the fish were hitting the body and not the trailer worm. I was missing some nice fish. The line slips through the center of the body. I add a worm trailer.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Not to worry John, the PA line is 31.20. NICE bunch of fish there! Wish I could have been out. I couldn't put a crew together. The work on those baits is outstanding.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice bunch of fish John and Bernie! I recognize that FHRRA fish cleaning station.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Great Day....Nice! Awesome perch too...


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice job! That pic of the fish laid out on the table says it all.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to go guys, it just dosen't get any better. Awesome job on those lures way cool.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a dream fishing trip! You guys were very fortunate to have experienced that- few guys ever do!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Great Job


Ron


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Very very nice fish Tigger! Those were some BIG WALLEYE and that 14 1/2in. Perch was a monster. Great job on a great day of fishin


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

That was akin to making an unassisted triple play. Great job!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome awesome trip and pics. Made me smile just reading it. Got me all excited. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Good job......what a fun trip!

Thanks for sharin the info.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice lookin crank John! Those weight bodies are pretty cool!


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice job Tigger. Those are some great fish and a day that won't soon be forgotten. I almost felt like I was there just reading your report.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So gelious! I got my chance next week for a double possible triple not looking forward to cleaning that by my self. But nice fish so so gelious!

promag


----------



## cpatete (Sep 7, 2011)

Great day.....Congrats.....those lures are nice, how did you get started in that?


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Great story and awlsome catch!!!!:G


----------



## squared614 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Way to go John.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice going! You could catch fish in a rainpuddle!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Tigger, I don't know what's more impressive your baits or that great haul!
I have been checking out some of your awesome lure creations. You have an incredible talent.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words eveyone. 

Shortdrift it was kinda funny. I had minnows under the tongue of the shoe and the bucket was stuck on my foot. That perch had me all screwed up! 

I was hoping to try this one this weekend but it looks the weather will get screwed up. It is similar to the crank but an inline body. It is a clear epoxy body. You can accually see through the bait. It is that 2 -part table top epoxy for bars.










Here is a picture of the set-up so you can see how it looks out in the open.



























Man I know you guys are going to start to crush them out west soon.  Good luck everyone fishing the Huron tourney! Be safe!


I hope to start some nightbite walleye baits this weekend. It is just around the corner!

Tight lines everyone!

John


----------



## dmarent1 (Sep 9, 2011)

very nice baits,if you make any to sell, please post info about where and when we can purchase.you might be too busy making lures and have no time to fish.great work.dave


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

awesome day. congrats! what day did you do the fishing? looks like you posted on 10-1, but we have like 14 foot waves right now. . .


----------



## ONE-SHORT (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats an impressive Double any year!! This year that incredible!!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

He posted on 9-25


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

my mistake thinking the post was from 10-1. I don't know what I was looking at. Maybe that was the date of the last reply to the original post.


----------

